# What are the tuition fees of these universities?



## AEAML (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi *( Assalam O Aliqum Wa Rahmat Allah Wa Barkatahu )* ^__^ #happy

 *How r u everyone* *?* I hope everyone is fine and very well^.^ #yes

I'd to know how much these universities cost , It's mean the fees of it per a year ! ( for who graduate from Saudi Arabia " secondary school " and he's Pakistani ) 


Baqai Medical College - Karachi
Hamdard College of Medicine & Dentistry - Karachi
Sindh Medical College - Karachi
Liaquat University of Medical & Health Sciences - Jamshoro
Isra University - Hyderabad
thanks .. I wait u ^_^ 

My Allah bless u 

ur bro / AEAML


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Hamdard Medical College: Somewhere between 300000Rs-500000
Baqai Medical College, Sindh Medical College and Liaqaut are kind of expensive because if you study outside Pakistan, they consider you a non-local candidate and you have to pay in dollars, regardless of the fact that you are Pakistani. That's all I know, hope it helps.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

AEAML said:


> Hi *( Assalam O Aliqum Wa Rahmat Allah Wa Barkatahu )* ^__^ #happy
> 
> *How r u everyone* *?* I hope everyone is fine and very well^.^ #yes
> 
> ...


Hi AEAML! Brother i think you are think too much about fees thats realy nice. I belive you must mail in each and every unvir/college you want to go because every college in pakistan have different amount of fees. Good luck Allah may help you. Please would you do one thing for me when ever you vist maaka please do dua for me and other medstudentz members and in Madina give my slam to [FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']prophet Muhammad SWA. Thank you so much[/FONT]


----------



## AEAML (Jun 9, 2010)

missakhwand said:


> Hamdard Medical College: Somewhere between 300000Rs-500000
> Baqai Medical College, Sindh Medical College and Liaqaut are kind of expensive because if you study outside Pakistan, they consider you a non-local candidate and you have to pay in dollars, regardless of the fact that you are Pakistani. That's all I know, hope it helps.


WELCOME ...^^ 

great ..that's good for me I think ..^^ 

hmmm .. it's problem there in this point -_-" 
My Allah help us ^^ 

thanks for ur info .. My Allah bless u ^_^ 

ur bro / AEAML 



hammad khan said:


> Hi AEAML! Brother i think you are think too much about fees thats realy nice. I belive you must mail in each and every unvir/college you want to go because every college in pakistan have different amount of fees. Good luck Allah may help you. Please would you do one thing for me when ever you vist maaka please do dua for me and other medstudentz members and in Madina give my slam to [FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']prophet Muhammad SWA. Thank you so much[/font]



^^" .. I'm just consider about it ؛ to know how much exactly . 
okay , know I understand clearly about it .. thanks bro for ur explain ^^ 

insha'allah .. my bro I'm still in mecca know , I wish that day come to travel to Pakistan ^^" 

I'll do dua for u .. and other members .. My allah bless u .. thanks for ur help ..that's very kind from u ^.^ 

hmmm .. my bro in the last time ..u just looked in the fees .. I asked some question but u don't answer it ^^" .. I don't why ^^" 

ur bro / AEAML


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

AEAML said:


> ^^" .. I'm just consider about it ؛ to know how much exactly .
> okay , know I understand clearly about it .. thanks bro for ur explain ^^
> 
> insha'allah .. my bro I'm still in mecca know , I wish that day come to travel to Pakistan ^^"
> ...


Thank you for dua. 
hmmm .. my bro in the last time ..u just looked in the fees .. I asked some question but u don't answer it ^^" .. I don't why ^^"
I don't want to give you the wrong information thats all. i read missakhwand replyes and i agree with him/her but still i will try to answere you. rember the admission are going to open in one week or so and they will colse them very soon. the process will take few months so try to get admission soon as its posible . the first step is IBCC's so go with them they will take few weeks to give you your Equilnce certifect. Good luck Allah may help you.:happy:


----------



## AEAML (Jun 9, 2010)

hammad khan said:


> Thank you for dua.
> hmmm .. my bro in the last time ..u just looked in the fees .. I asked some question but u don't answer it ^^" .. I don't why ^^"
> I don't want to give you the wrong information thats all. i read missakhwand replyes and i agree with him/her but still i will try to answer you. renumber the admission are going to open in one week or so and they will close them very soon. the process will take few months so try to get admission soon as its possible . the first step is IBCC's so go with them they will take few weeks to give you your Equivalence certificate. Good luck Allah may help you.:happy:


welcome my bro .. insha'allah My Allah accept our supplicate ( pray ) ^^

thanks mt brother for these info .. and I hurry as soon as I can .. My Allah help us ^_^ 

Brother , don't forget me from ur supplicate ^^" 
>> it's hard time .. and the time is very fast .. My Allah help us 

ur bro / AEAML


----------

